# Slipper Symposium 2013 Cape Town SA?



## Faan (May 12, 2011)

We consider having another Paph (slipper) symposium, but this time in Cape Town early July 2013. I have had some positive feedback globally but then also some concerns.

The Orchid Society of Northern Transvaal in Pretoria have been doing since it was started many years ago. The 1st International Paph Symposium was held in Pretoria in 1993. The first one I attended the guest speaker was the late Prof Walter Bertsch.

Some of the positives are that we would like to arrange to have it in Cape Town this time round. This in itself is a wonderful opportunity for people to see Cape Town and all that goes with it.

Some of the concerns I have had is that people feel that it might be to close to the 21st WOC which will hopefully take place in South Africa. Obviously we would like to get as many overseas visitors as possible

I would appreciate it if people could let me know how they feel about it and comment on the forum or mail me privately.


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 13, 2011)

I think it would be a wonderful idea (but I am very biased).

What time of year are you thinking of Faan? Some people at COS and I are thinking about putting together orchid tours once or twice a year. The best times for these are Spring (Sept/Oct), early summer (Dec) and late summer (Feb). Of course, most of the complexes flower in winter :-(

Cape Town costs about US$200 per day (hotel, food, a little sight seeing). The price of lodging (the bulk of the cost) get cheaper for block booking.


----------



## Faan (May 13, 2011)

Tyrone, should we go ahead it will most likely be the first of second weekend of July 2013. The reason for this date is because it will probably be local school holidays in SA and secondly I think it is high flowering season for Paphs.

I just hope we receive some international feedback as well.


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 13, 2011)

July is a dreadful time for the local orchids :sob: But a great time for Paphs :clap:

If I'm still about then I will be happy to help out.


----------



## paphreek (May 14, 2011)

Just a thought: If the goal is to maximize international attendance, would moving the date to coincide with the WOC work?


----------



## Faan (May 16, 2011)

In my opinion the question is why have a separate paph get together at a WOC. I accept that there will be lectures on all kinds of topics including paphs, but why not a separate get together for Phallies, Catts, Dendrobiums, etc.? As I see it the WOC is there to have lectures on a variety of subjects and not on any particular specialized topic with a number of lectures on only one genus.

I do know that Barbara Tisherman of the SOA is doing something to take place at the coming WOC, but if I have a special interest in any one particular genus I will try to attend a special event and especially if it is an event with a number of presenters in that field of interest.

It is also true that one would like to attract a wide an audience as possible as it is always nice to get people from other countries to attend.

I am wondering whether we have people on the forum who might be interested to attend a slipper symposium and not necessarily a WOC?


----------



## Faan (Oct 13, 2011)

*Paphiopedilum Symposium: 31/08/2013 - 01/09/2013*

The above date is when the next South African Paphiopedilum Symposium is going to take place. This is an event in South Africa not to be missed.

This will take place near Cape Town close to the internationally renowned Cape vineyards. 

A one and a half day symposium is envisaged. A number of speakers will address delegates on a variety of slipper topics. Plant sales will be available.

Ample accommodation, conference facilities and display areas are available.

Post symposium wild flower sightseeing tours will be available for those interested in doing so.

Interested people may contact me on [email protected] for further details and to be kept up to date on progress with the arrangements


----------



## TyroneGenade (Oct 14, 2011)

This is an excellent time for native terrestrial orchids!

Faan, you say "close to the internationally renowned Cape vineyards". How close? Are we talking Franchhoek? Mont Rochelle is great for orchid sight seeing. I will talk with friends and we could arrange a hike into Orange Kloof behind Table Mountain as well as Table Mountain itself. There are many terrestrials in bloom then but the orchids up the west coast along Van Ryn's Pass and Bo-Picketberg are even better.

Kind regards


----------



## Faan (Oct 14, 2011)

Tyrone,

Negotiations are still under way, but not finalised yet. At this point I cannot disclose the venue before agreement has been finalised. All I can say at this stage is that it will be possible for "Cape Tonians" to either sleep over or at their own homes.

This is a first time ever for Cape Town, even more so now that Table Mountain is in the run to be one of the seven natural wonders of the world.


----------

